# KDE4 und gnome nach opt installieren

## dtmaster

Wie kann ich emerge dazu bringen mir kde, gnome etc nach /opt zu installieren und nicht nach /usr ?

----------

## franzf

Es stellt sich zwangsläufig die Frage nach dem "Warum".

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Gentoo:/opt

/opt ist bei Gentoo das Installationsverzeichnis für Binary-only Pakete. Z.B. googleearth, sun-jdk, diverse games (quake4, doom3, ut2004) sollten auch dort installiert werden.

Da kde aus den Sourcen komiliert wird hat es bei Gentoo dort nichts zu suchen. Es würde auch einiges aus dem Environment zerschießen: qt-plugin-dirs, cmake-modules, usw. Müsstest du alles selber anpassen und v.A. pflegen.

----------

## dtmaster

Das warum ist ganz einfach. Ich möchte gerne kde3, kde4 und gnome2 und gnome3 installieren..

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das sollte doch mit Slots eigentlich gehen. Außerdem brauchst du das USE Flags kdeprefix

Siehe hier: http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/17067/kde4-neben-kde3.html

Wie das bei gnome ist, weiß ich nicht.

Sebastian

----------

## franzf

gnome2 und gnome3 geht nicht nebeneinander, ist nicht geslottet.

----------

